
Show HN: Death Note – write a name WhoShallDie - tunavargi
http://whoshalldie.com
======
wingerlang
Clicking a name votes on it, right? That was not obvious.

------
ybrs
i believe instead of GPL, you should be using BSD or similar more open
licenses, so one can fork and create "who shall live", "who shall have sex
with an alien" etc.

~~~
brudgers
[IANAL]

GPL doesn't prevent forking or derivative works. It just means that the source
code to the forks or derivative works has to be made available to users to
whom the software is distributed...e.g. if the code is put into iOS app. If it
runs on a web server, then only Affero GPL requires the source to be made
available.

